# OB Peacocks more aggressive than purebred



## Cichlasomatic (May 13, 2005)

I have noticed that in my 150 all my OBs are more aggressive than my purebred fish. I have noticed this no matter which fish was there first and even in spite of size differences. OBs that I put in at 3" have caught up to 5" purebreds and are bullying them. First I thought this could be that my OBs are stuartgranti and might be tougher than the jacobfreibergi line Eureka Red, Otter Point and Lemon Jakes, but the same goes for my Red Shoulder and Ngara Flametail. I do believe that stuarts are more aggressive than jakes. Anyhow I've been catching and removing these cheaper OBs in order to save the nicer and more valuable purebred fish. I am wondering if anyone else had similar experience.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

behavior is very influenced by genes, in all creatures and cichlids are no exception.

The OB is a hybrid fish (often more aggressive than the original pure species they came from, but not always) and could have been hybridized from mbuna...

either way, OB peacocks are known to be at least as aggressive as jacobfreigi, but can be even more.

Oddly enough, some of the linebred man made breeds like Strawberry peacocks and dragonsblood seem very tame, so it's not like it can't be bred out of them later on if that was desired (at least in theory).

Hope that helps.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

My OB male was really bad as well, fought with everybody. I eventually returned them, there was visual damage to the others. They werent worth the life of the more peaceful fish IMO.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

The OB male I had was the wimp of the tank even though he was just as large or larger than the fish that picked on him. There is just no telling with individual fish.


----------



## hsean (Mar 19, 2006)

my ob is too beautiful to ever get rid of and he is second in command but i do agree they do tend to be alittle more aggressive then the others.


----------

